# BLOOMFIELD | Bloomfield Urban Renewal



## マイルズ (Dec 13, 2011)

***Thanks for visiting this thread! If anybody would like to contribute to this urban renewal project, feel free to!**
*


Information (Source: http://www.summitrealtyllc.com/details/GlenwoodVillageBrochure.pdf)

Glenwood Village Redevelopment is a mixed use
project consisting of 3 mid rise buildings housing
224 apartments and 65,000 square feet of at
grade retail space.
 
The site is located at the major commercial artery,
Bloomfield Avenue, and is directly across the street
from the Bloomfield Train Station which provides
service to both Newark and Manhattan.
 
Approximately 250,000 weekday passengers
boarded at the Bloomfield Train Station in 2010.
 
New municipal parking structure of 439 spaces will
provide parking to retail and residential users.


*Bloomfield breaks ground on long-stalled redevelopment project*

http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2012/10/bloomfield_breaks_ground_on_lo.html

By Eunice Lee on October 15, 2012



> BLOOMFIELD — It's not just a parking deck, it's a sign of progress, town officials say.
> Today, township officials and leaders will gather to mark the groundbreaking of a five-story parking deck that signals the first step in construction of a decade-long redevelopment project that has already cost the town millions.
> 
> The 468-spot deck was financed by the township and the Bloomfield Parking Authority to the tune of about $9.7 million, according to Kevin McManimon, an attorney representing the parking authority.
> ...
























http://www.northjersey.com/news/184...lege_hall_could_include_Barnes_and_Noble.html













Resources and Helpful Links:
http://bloomfieldcenter.com/docs/BCUR_public_meeting_8_14_2012.pdf

http://www.bloomfieldtwpnj.com/content/bloomfield-center-redevelopment

http://media.northjersey.com/images/ResHallProject_122012_BL_tif_.jpg


----------

